#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Super Power!!

## Moana

Hello Guys!


Suppose if you guys had the superpower to take in charge of the whole world, what would you do?

----------


## Medusa

yes sometimes i felt i must want that power. The only thing i did is i destroy all the partitions that gender-wise, money-wise,country wise,color-wise, and all the differences. Yes i have to give them a pure heart to love all the things at same level there's no any differences at all. :Stick Out Tongue: 

little more funny!

----------


## Moana

> yes sometimes i felt i must want that power. The only thing i did is i destroy all the partitions that gender-wise, money-wise,country wise,color-wise, and all the differences. Yes i have to give them a pure heart to love all the things at same level there's no any differences at all.
> 
> little more funny!


So are these the good things you would do? What else would you go for?

----------


## Assassin

> Hello Guys!
> 
> 
> Suppose if you guys had the superpower to take in charge of the whole world, what would you do?


Mind reading and controlling is the best power, because understand everyone is the biggest trouble.

----------


## Moana

> Mind reading and controlling is the best power, because understand everyone is the biggest trouble.


Can you take in control of the whole world by having these two powers?

----------


## Bhavya

> Hello Guys!
> 
> 
> Suppose if you guys had the superpower to take in charge of the whole world, what would you do?


I would like to have healing and mind reading power. With healing power I can cure illness and with mind reading I can understand people true nature.

----------


## Bhavya

> Mind reading and controlling is the best power, because understand everyone is the biggest trouble.


True Assassin,knowing everyone real nature can be trouble. We may loose our own peace of mind.

----------

